# 55g stand/cabinet



## jpbdh4 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Very nice job on the stand, especially on the final finish!!!!


----------



## jpbdh4 (Feb 28, 2016)

Thanks! Leveling it sucked. The floor is 1" out left to right (4') and 3/8" out front to back (1'). Was not a happy camper through that process. Old house.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Nice clean stand build.


----------



## black and blue (Jun 17, 2016)

Impressive build. I also have a 55gal but stand is not something I'm proud of. what you have there is beautiful sir good work.


----------

